# How about some stuck pictures!



## Treeman587 (Mar 27, 2007)

Here is one. A friend of mine invited his ex-wife to the hunt club for our work party this past weekend. Then he buried her truck in a hole. I wasn't there for the sticking. I was racing. All the trucks up there couldnt get it out. They broke every strap and chain they had. Keep in mind there are 37" Mickeys under there. One slammed into the tailgate when it snapped and bent it to hell. I got there at 3 AM, at 8 AM they were knocking on my camper door. 

BTW the license plate says "AINT HIZ", He sure made it his that day.

They buried a Cat 257 in the cutover trying to get at it. I pulled that out first. Then I chained my truck to the Cat for an anchor. I even had the bucket stuck in the ground. The winch was pulling me and the skid steer in the hole. So we chained a F350 on 38's to the Cat. After all that anchoring, My warn M12000 on the front of my '05 Power Wagon finally pulled it out. 

Enjoy, POST YOURS


----------



## LarryTheCableGuy (Mar 27, 2007)

Don't tell me. She is STILL his ex.

.


----------



## Treeman587 (Mar 27, 2007)

LarryTheCableGuy said:


> Don't tell me. She is STILL his ex.
> 
> .




It got worse. When we got it back to the clubhouse, He was spraying off her windows and kept "accidentally" getting her too. Then looked at her and said "YOu know the way home right?"


----------



## LarryTheCableGuy (Mar 27, 2007)

Oh boy. More "ex" than _ever _before.

He ain't a very good learner.

I met my wife's divorce attorney (from her first marriage). That's why we are still married. She did a damn good job and I don't EVER want that kind of hurtin' put on me.

.


----------



## Leebo (Mar 28, 2007)

Here's one.


----------



## Treeman587 (Mar 28, 2007)

Leebo said:


> Here's one.




Damn!


----------



## Tree Slayer (Mar 28, 2007)

Leebo said:


> Here's one.



Now thats what I call stuck. All the times I have been stuck I just wanna forget so no pics.


----------



## Treeman587 (Mar 28, 2007)

Tree Slayer said:


> Now thats what I call stuck. All the times I have been stuck I just wanna forget so no pics.



Hell, half the fun is getting stuck, the other half is getting it out


----------



## Thetreewisemen (Mar 28, 2007)

Certainly not stuck but thought you might like to see my '06 Power Wagon. http://apu.drexelshaft.com/powerwagon.avi
Hope you can get the link to work. With the 35" BFG M/Ts and the rockrails she really does go anywhere.....including seriously frozen mud holes!


----------



## Tree Slayer (Mar 29, 2007)

Treeman587 said:


> Hell, half the fun is getting stuck, the other half is getting it out



With your buddies truck maybe, But not at work that just sucks.


----------



## Treeman587 (Mar 29, 2007)

Thetreewisemen said:


> Certainly not stuck but thought you might like to see my '06 Power Wagon. http://apu.drexelshaft.com/powerwagon.avi
> Hope you can get the link to work. With the 35" BFG M/Ts and the rockrails she really does go anywhere.....including seriously frozen mud holes!



Do they rub? I finally wore out the 285's on my '05. I am planning on 35" Toyo MTs on 18x10's. I am thinking I will need a coil spacer in the front and a block or add-a-leaf in the rear. Should look good though.

BTW, it is the ultimate treeman truck isn't it. Winch any big trees over with it yet? I use the hell out of that truck. It tows, it wheels, it pulls.


----------



## Treeman587 (Mar 29, 2007)

Tree Slayer said:


> With your buddies truck maybe, But not at work that just sucks.




Yeah, I buried my F600, loaded, in a back yard once. I was chipping, and the gentle rocking from the chipper just pumped it right down to the axle.


----------



## Gologit (Mar 30, 2007)

Nice pics. But....you're not really stuck, you're just geologically challenged. Stuck is when you have to disassemble the S.O.B. and carry it out piece by piece.


----------



## rbtree (Mar 30, 2007)

No pics, but a few years ago, I got the chip truck stuck in a pasture...I fell in a hole that another tree service had gotten stuck in. He filled the hole (kind of) with chips...so I didn't know it was soft....he didn't think to call and tell me. I hadn't dumped there in months. I told the tow truck driver that he should be OK setting up in a certain spot. He wasn't...He got stuck---and had to call for a bigger tow truck...who setup 100 plus feet away and winched us both out at once...Cost me $380...and expensive adventure just to dump a load o' chippies....


----------



## rb_in_va (Mar 30, 2007)

When I get stuck I just call these girls. Better than AAA!


----------



## Thetreewisemen (Mar 30, 2007)

Treeman587 said:


> Do they rub? I finally wore out the 285's on my '05. I am planning on 35" Toyo MTs on 18x10's. I am thinking I will need a coil spacer in the front and a block or add-a-leaf in the rear. Should look good though.
> 
> BTW, it is the ultimate treeman truck isn't it. Winch any big trees over with it yet? I use the hell out of that truck. It tows, it wheels, it pulls.



No mate, I have no trouble with the 35s rubbing, not that I can hear or feel anyway. And yes, the PW is the ultimate pick up. I bash the sh*t out of mine on a regular basis!! The winch is so useful for tree work that I can't imagine having anything else out on the job with me. If you wanna know where I got those formidable rock rails from, just let me know....he only charged me $600 installed!! Way better than the Mopar ones.


----------



## hornett22 (Apr 26, 2007)

*can't find mine.............*

oh yeah,never been stuck.guess i can stop looking for them.


----------



## 2000ssm6 (May 9, 2007)

Leebo said:


> Here's one.



That is sick . What pulled that Deere out? Demag Crane? 

I have had my 18K 4wd backhoe stuck. Tried pulling a stuck small 5303 Deere w/ a decaker out and was braggin about using 2wd. Wish I had pics. I had to stick big pine logs under the front and rear tires and just about turned that sob over. Also took 2 hours but still went hunting:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## crashagn (May 10, 2007)

Leebo said:


> Here's one.


1 of the farmhands got into a hole with a John Deer 8970, with topped off twin 250 gal spray tanks pulling the mulch finisher. The Wet hole wasnt there the year before , but it sunk. The front tanks were about touchin the ground. Finally took the 8630 out with some cables and pulled it out


----------



## DDM (May 17, 2007)

Heres Stuck! http://armbrust.dyndns.org/albums/album05/stuck_deep_2.sized.jpg


----------



## 2000ssm6 (May 17, 2007)

yes it is


----------



## 12guns (May 17, 2007)

Not near as cool as others, but here my 96' tacoma burried up after getting 32x11.50 mudders put on...I thought I was unstopable until I sank in this harmless field. I wish I had some pics of the stuff I have been through w/o getting stuck, She's been a good truck, and yes, that's a Stihl in the back.


----------



## Leebo (May 23, 2007)

DDM said:


> Heres Stuck! http://armbrust.dyndns.org/albums/album05/stuck_deep_2.sized.jpg



I'd say that's the winner so far.:jawdrop:


----------



## Mr. Firewood (May 23, 2007)

here are some from last weekends outing, I am the guy in the black chevy with the funy hat

























I guess somebody found this hole before we did...this was layin in front of me  Yes it is broke in half.


----------



## Mr. Firewood (May 23, 2007)

*continued.....*

Before she found out how much her junk was the suck....
































-


----------



## Woodie (May 25, 2007)

Mr. Firewood said:


>



*DANG! Ummmmmmm...did a tide go out here or somethin??*


----------



## Mr. Firewood (May 25, 2007)

hahaha, no not that I know of has not rained in the last 3 weeks either


----------



## Stihl Guy (May 30, 2007)

:rockn:


----------



## Treeman587 (Jun 1, 2007)

BTW, Now Selling my POWER WAGON. See the tradin post for a pic. PM me


----------

